# A Little Frog Test



## Sparrow (Dec 22, 2008)

Here's a real dandy.

http://funstufftosee.com/frogleaptest.html

Oh, and there really is an answer too!


----------



## NicNak (Dec 22, 2008)

I remember playing a simular game that was on a wood board with pegs and had to get the blue pegs to the right side.

It was fun playing it with frogs more though.

 

Thanks Sparrow


----------



## Jazzey (Dec 22, 2008)

...not a good thing to give me before bedtime Sparrow...I'm almost there and I'm obsessing...


...Woohoo - did it!


----------



## Banned (Dec 22, 2008)

I remember seeing this before but forget how I did it.  I'm glad I'm not in second grade in China


----------



## Jazzey (Dec 22, 2008)

...It's a matter of always keeping the male and female straddling - but I can't do it again and it's driving me nuts!


----------



## Banned (Dec 22, 2008)

Yay I got it!!


----------



## Jazzey (Dec 22, 2008)

...but, can you do it twice Turtle?  (Challenge...)


----------



## Banned (Dec 22, 2008)

Actually I've done it six or seven times now...


----------



## Jazzey (Dec 22, 2008)

That's great - I've managed only a couple of times....keep forgetting the principle


----------



## NicNak (Dec 22, 2008)

Turtle said:


> Yay I got it!!



:yahoo:  Yay Turtle! 



Jazzey said:


> That's great - I've managed only a couple of times....keep forgetting the principle



:yahoo: Yay Jazzey!


----------



## Jazzey (Dec 22, 2008)

Thanks NN - giving up on this for fear of looking like this:  :hair:


----------



## NicNak (Dec 22, 2008)

Jazzey said:


> Thanks NN - giving up on this for fear of looking like this:  :hair:



Ohh, sorry Jazzey.  I thought you got it, that is why I say :yahoo:.

:support:  I wouldn't be mean to say :yahoo: if you were not getting it.  I am sorry if it seemed like that.


----------



## Jazzey (Dec 22, 2008)

I did get it a couple of times...just not duplicating it again.  Don't know why.  Hard to believe this is a 2nd grade test?


----------



## NicNak (Dec 22, 2008)

I just remember how to do it cause of the board and stick game I use to have like that.  If you like you can PM me if you like and I can say how to do it again.


----------



## Jazzey (Dec 22, 2008)

Thanks NN -  I like tinkering with this...but I'll definitely PM you when I start looking like that smiley!  

So - you did this test too?


----------



## Sparrow (Dec 22, 2008)

I was going to add this guy :hair: to the post but thought we already were this week anyway.  :dance: :crazy:


----------



## NicNak (Dec 22, 2008)

Jazzey said:


> So - you did this test too?





Yes, I did the test too.  I got it a few times, but I am quite hyper now so I can't keep my focus on one thing right now. :blush:



Sparrow said:


> I was going to add this guy :hair: to the post but thought we already were this week anyway.  :dance: :crazy:



Thanks for sure Sparrow.

I am actually getting excited for Christmas this year. For the first time since I was a kid :blush:


----------



## Jazzey (Dec 22, 2008)

> I am actually getting excited for Christmas this year. For the first time since I was a kid



That's great NN! You should enjoy every bit of that! 



> I was going to add this guy  to the post but thought we already were this week anyway.



LOL Sparrow -I think this guy is appropriate this week, at least, he is for me!


----------



## NicNak (Dec 22, 2008)

Thanks Jazzey.  :hug:


----------

